# Replacement Sink



## nvkevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello everyone. I have been searching high and low for a replacement bathroom sink for my Outback. I cannot seem to locate one anywhere. Does anyone have an idea of who I could call, or where I can search online, to locate one? Mine is cracked all around the surround of the sink (the sink and surround are one piece). Thanks in advance!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

nvkevin said:


> Hello everyone. I have been searching high and low for a replacement bathroom sink for my Outback. I cannot seem to locate one anywhere. Does anyone have an idea of who I could call, or where I can search online, to locate one? Mine is cracked all around the surround of the sink (the sink and surround are one piece). Thanks in advance!!


Does it look like this --> SINK


----------



## nvkevin (Apr 20, 2016)

Actually, it looks like this sink (picture of my actual sink haha)...


----------



## nvkevin (Apr 20, 2016)

That is what I was thinking as well Robert. I know these parts can be spendy, but you never know. I will look into some other alternatives and just make one work. I'm sure it won't be too difficult to get one that will fit.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I have been wanting to replace the sink cover/cutting board in my 210RS. I visited a local Corian / HiMacs counter top installation shop. I talked with the installer for a bit and showed him the cutting board. He said he had a number of remnants I could look through. I selected the one you see in the photo. The HiMacs material ( Corian also ) tools just like wood. Use your hand tools, jig saw, router bits, or what-have-you to shape what you need. It's counter top material so very strong.










The material is 1/2 inch thick and very dense. All you'd need to do is cut the hole for your sink and faucets. The material is more than enough to meet your needs.

Did I mention that he gave me the piece? :kicking: Good luck!

Leigh


----------

